# How to set VideoRAM for intel HD4000

## sgsdxzy

I thought this video card was strong enough for most linux games, but I am a little unsatisfied with the frame rate. Oil rush reports I have 256M VRAM but quake wars indicates I only have 128M and qualifies for "low",however I believe this card, although integrated, is twice as powerful as my Old Nvidia 8400M GS and should at least handle "middle". So I think raising VRAM may help. I generated an xorg.conf and put it under /etc/X11 

I add

```
VideoRAM 1048576
```

under Section Device and restarted X, but lspci and Oil rush reports I am still using 256M VRAM. If I quote "1048576", Xorg refuses to start saying VideoRAM expects a number to follow. I have seen this type of conputer under windows, tested by someone else. Hardware detection reports it has 1800M+ VRAM( has 8G ram), and I didn't find any shared VRAM option in BIOS configuration.

How to set VideoRAM for intel HD4000 under linux? Thanks.

----------

## eccerr0r

These Intel HD graphics on the newer sandybridge/ivybridge processors are pretty fast, but no, they're still not top of the line accelerators.  I could play World of Warcraft in a 25-man raid at fairly low settings in Linux/Wine (but not lowest - had full view distance and high resolution textures) and it still only got 10fps on Ultraxion -- which is MUCH better than any other Intel graphics incarnation in the past...  I don't think any of my other Intel CGC's could get anywhere close to letting me participate in a raid.

I didn't test my nVidia 8400GS in the same raid, but my initial gut feel is that my sandybridge (i7 2700K) is comparable to the 8400GS at least in WoW rendering...  I don't know about how much faster the ivybridge are though...

But anyway I'm not so sure increasing video RAM would increase speed.  Most of the RAM is used for caching texture maps, and probably has enough RAM as it is on default...

----------

